#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<hads> morning
<hads> .win 2
<hads> D'oh
<Atamira> morning
<hads> Have a bung HDD in a server, no SMART flags but it's bringing everything to a crawl.
<snail> we have a school of architecture. the theses students seem to be using our 2GB max theses file size as a target :(
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> good to see there's still some progress on the UFB project
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-24
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> snail: these days the students probably carry more than 2GB around in their pockets
<ojwb> to them it's like small change
 * mwhudson wonders if he can post the "so you think disk space is cheap" rant from the internal list somewhere public...
<ojwb> it's not as cheap as "cost of cheapest disk I know of / size"
<ojwb> which is what most people think of
<ojwb> but I bet it's pretty cheap compared to most people's time in a typical organisation
<ibeardslee> the problem is that it's not just disk space it is also the space on several tapes from the backups
<ibeardslee> I wonder the reaction if you said 2GB and it gets backed up or 5GB and no backups
<ibeardslee> I bet there'd still be tears and anger if those that agreed to the 5GB and no backups lost data
<mwhudson> i certainly wouldn't bet against you
<lifeless> mwhudson: disk space is cheap
<lifeless> mwhudson: just not server RAID disk space :)
<ojwb> ibeardslee: plus the cost of a server or NAS to put them in, the cost of housing and running that, sysadmin costs for looking after it, ...
<ajmitch> just run down to the local shop & buy another 2TB drive, right?
<lifeless> ajmitch: with swift and the like yes - just buy 3 such disks and plug them in
<lifeless> rofl http://www.twitblaze.com/
<ojwb> lifeless: oh, I was expecting a bonfire of the inanities
<lifeless> ojwb: april fools page, reasonably fun one
<lifeless> if you really need lots of space - http://blog.backblaze.com/2009/09/01/petabytes-on-a-budget-how-to-build-cheap-cloud-storage/
<lifeless> I suspect its cheaper than tape at the densities they get
<snail> at oxford i shared a building with this thing: http://www.oucs.ox.ac.uk/hfs/help/furtherinfo.xml at the time it was the largest concentration of storage in Europe. they have archival copies of most science data generated in the UK (+ CERN + several international astronomy projects)
<snail> lifeless: those backblaze things seem to have really poor throughput, but i guess to have to choose hat to optimise for
<ojwb> is there a way to disable the new "no scrollbars" thing on natty?
<hads> If you find out let me know, I'm not a fan.
<ojwb> i'd be more of a fan if clicking on the arrows actually scrolled by a page
<ojwb> rather than doing nothing
<ojwb> they've removed the useful ability to scroll by a page with the mouse
<ojwb> at least AFAICS
<ojwb> which is silly given the obvious (to me at least) action to try for that does nothing now
<ojwb> the small space used is nice, but it took me a while to realise those were scrollbars
<hads> My main gripe is the fact that you can't scroll right from the edge of the screen.
<ajmitch> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34214/how-do-i-disable-overlay-scrollbars
<ojwb> ooh ta
 * ojwb can see he'll soon end up with a dummy package just to clear out all the stuff he doesn't want installed
<ajmitch> such as the global menu, unity itself? :)
<ojwb> i nuked unity, but mostly because it just seems very unreliable currently
<ojwb> it randomly fails to slide back in
<mwhudson> luckily, thumper will fix all the unity bugs
 * thumper snorts a little
<mwhudson> >:)
<ajmitch> we'll be sure to file any complaints we have with him
<thumper> ojwb, hads: I know that the scroll bars are receiving a lot of attention
<thumper> unity has grown a lot on me since I started using it
<ajmitch> it hasn't crashed for awhile for me at home
<ajmitch> I haven't installed any updates, so there's been a bit of a slow memory leak over the last couple of weeks for it
<thumper> yeah... it has some leaks still
<hads> I'm happy enough with Unity
<lifeless> I had to switch the scroll things off; I couldn't see them.
<thumper> for some reason, I never got the scroll things turned on
<thumper> probably a bug
<mwhudson> talking of unity
<mwhudson> "unity-window-decorations" just crashed
<mwhudson> but everything else works fine
<hads> Yay, new disk and everything resyncing. I feel safe again.
<ibeardslee> is it afternoon yet?
<hads> yes
<ibeardslee> excellent .. because the morning was looking like it was going to be shit
<ibeardslee> how old was the disk that died?
<snail> morning all
<ajmitch> morning
<ibeardslee> Noooo!!! I was told it was afternoon
 * ibeardslee wanders away to sulk
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: sorry
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: it can be afternoon for you if you want
<ibeardslee> thanks :)
<ajmitch> you just need to fly to new york or a similar timezone :)
<Atamira> morena
<Atamira> is it friday yet
<ajmitch> if only it could be
<ajmitch> friday afternoon would be best
<mwhudson> morning
<thumper> morning
<Atamira> ajmitch, friday morning for me is best. since i work graveyard shifts
<ajmitch> no beer o'clock?
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-25
<hads> ibeardslee: Sorry, went out then got busy. The disk was a replacement disk for a failed on in late 2009 so it was only 18 months old.
<ibeardslee> interesting that the replacement failed
<hads> It didn't show up any errors in SMART or anything just was bung and slow.
<hads> Put load right up from IO wait
<ibeardslee> the port it was plugged into was/is ok?
<hads> Yeah, replacement in the same spot is fine.
<ibeardslee> was the previous replacement in the same spot as the original?
<hads> Yeah
<hads> So two disks failed in the same spot, each lasted 18 months
<ibeardslee> be interesting to see if that new disk goes bad before others
<ajmitch> heat or vibrations?
<hads> The first one died properly though
<hads> Running at 29 degrees
<ajmitch> far better than my poor laptop drives :)
<hads> 1 degree hotter than the other drive which is the one that's lasted 3 years
 * ibeardslee installed collectd on his workstation
<ajmitch> 29C is quite cool for a drive
<hads> It's a 1U supermicro I believe
<ajmitch> though this desktop has drives at 27C, so about the same
<ibeardslee> workstation drives are 31-36 degrees
<ojwb> my drives are 360 degrees!
<ajmitch> hottest I've seen the drive in my laptop was 61C before it was pausing too often & causing problems :)
<ibeardslee> ouch
<ajmitch> yeah, it runs hot
<hads> /dev/sda: OCZ-VERTEX:  no sensor
<ajmitch> drive is currently at 51C & that's with the laptop on a cheap cooling stand
<hads> Warm
<hads> My old laptop used to shut itself down at 90 degrees :)
<ajmitch> 90C CPU temperature?
<hads> I think so, I recall the logs in syslog
<ajmitch> CPU is running cooler than the hard drive at the moment
<ajmitch> but that's more due to where things are laid out in the case
<ibeardslee> gah .. sigh .. arrggghhh
<ajmitch> why isn't it time to go home already?
<ibeardslee> too much 'fun' trying to get new hardware workig with ubuntu
<ajmitch> I don't tend to have the luxury of new hardware very often
<ibeardslee> new HP laptop for a staff member
<ajmitch> what's not working?
<ibeardslee> the graphics seem to crash
<ibeardslee> with maverick
<ibeardslee> natty had a phantom monitor
<ajmitch> laptop graphics seem to be getting more complicated with vendors having dual graphics chipsets that get switched in software
<snail> this is linux, all you need is shell!
<hads> I removed overlay scrollbars today. Discovered you can't change fonts in gimp with the mouse as you can't grab the handle.
<ajmitch> morning
<snail> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
 * ajmitch wishes it were 5pm already
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: it probably is somewhere
<snail> has sourceforge rebranded?
<ajmitch> I think they did it a little while ago, but noone noticed
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> snail: several times!
<thumper> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-26
<Atamira> morning
<snail> ibeardslee: no, the fire drill wasn't a real one, but a LOT of things went wrong
<snail> ibeardslee: doors failing to open as they should, alarms failing to sound in some places, etc, etc.
<snail> otoh, would have been a great opportunity to steal 30+ random laptops
<ojwb> hmm, is there a command line volume control now?
<ojwb> i used to use aumix, but that now complains: aumix:  error opening mixer: No such file or directory
<ojwb> alsamixer seems to work still
<snail> morning all
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> after so many days of waiting, it's finally friday!
<ibeardslee> yay
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> and now if you wait a few more hours it'll be Friday afternoon
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> who's had experience with having servers from rimuhosting?
 * ajmitch is looking at options for servers for work
<ajmitch> recommendations about other options are welcome :)
 * ibeardslee has a NZ based vps with rimuhosting
<ibeardslee> been pretty bloody good as far as lack of downtime boo-boos
<ibeardslee> I also got a bit of a discount for being a linux, nzoss, following up from their stand at LCA 2010 type
<ibeardslee> and an upgrade when they noticed the VPS struggling a bit
<ajmitch> so their service is generally pretty good
<ibeardslee> the follow up to questions has been excellent
<ajmitch> it's sad when I look at a page for a nz company selling dedicated servers, and they advertise "Debian 3 or 4" and "Fedora Core 6"
<ajmitch> it doesn't inspire confidence :)
<ibeardslee> it took me a while to go with rimuhosting .. was waiting for NZ based hosting and then waiting for them to offer prices in NZ$
<hads> morning
<hads> From all I hear of Rimuhosting they are good.
<ajmitch> that's what I'd heard
<ibeardslee> not the cheapest if you consider what you can get for US based hosting
<ajmitch> right, but in the case where $WORK wants NZ-based hosting for various reasons, it seems to be pretty good
<ajmitch> for US-based, I'm happy with linode
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-27
<ojwb> morning
<chilts> afternoon
<chilts> I had RimuHosting about 8 years ago, it was unstable then, but from everything I hear people are pretty bloody happy with them
<chilts> that was a _long_ time ago
<chilts> I still feel they're expensive
<hads> I'm currently shopping for a server or colo too.
<ibeardslee> gah I hate the stupid unity bar at the top now
<ojwb> it's ironic that a project called unity is generating discord
<ibeardslee> how can you get to the things that would normally run there?
<hads> Huh?
<ajmitch> do you mean the missing system tray icons?
<ajmitch> which have sort of been replaced with indicators
<hads> Ahh
<hads> I miss the system monitor applet
<ajmitch> you'll need to switch to classic mode to get such things back
<hads> Yeah, I don't miss it heaps.
<ajmitch> there are some indicators that do some similar functionality
<hads> It was just handy to know that things are freezing up because NFS is saturating the wifi link etc.
<hads> (at a glance)
<ajmitch> yeah, I use it a lot as well
<hads> That text based one designed for Unity is okay, not quite as useful though.
<ibeardslee> just trying to get that full circle notifier going
<ajmitch> not quite as useful as seeing the graphs
<ibeardslee> that system monitor is proably the one thing I really really miss with the change
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-28
<shockingbehavur> having probs with gsm modem....it keeps dropping the connection....can someone assist me please
#ubuntu-nz 2011-05-29
<snail> mōrena, e hoa
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch>  morning
<mwhudson> morning
<mwhudson> people appear to have spent the weekend sending me email
<ajmitch> that's unfortunate
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
<ibeardslee> Anyone got any feedback on the Intel GMA HD 3000 in linux notebooks?
<mwhudson> i ordered a thinkpad with one in last week
<mwhudson> hasn't arrived yet though
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-21
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> thumper: almost...
<thumper> well... it is somehwere
<thumper> just not here
<ajmitch> it's morning in australia still
<ajmitch> for some people, I'm never really sure which timezone they actually work in
 * karora is regularly unsure what timezone he works in.  Less so this year, however.
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> ajmitch: how is that zatab?
<thomi> morning
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: still going, haven't tried to put ubuntu on the microsd card yet
<thomi> ajmitch: you bring it this evening, I'd like to poke at it
<ajmitch> thomi: I'd have to go home first then
<thomi> aww, ok
<thomi> another time perhaps
<ajmitch> it's not far, but I didn't bring it to work with me
<thomi> if I had a fancy new tablet PC I'd carry it around with me everywhere
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> it's fairly basic, not overly fancy :)
<ojwb> morning
<thumper> 'sup?
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-22
<kcj> Afternoon.
<timClicks> Good day
<thumper> kcj: new? or have I just been blind?
<kcj> Blind probably.
<thumper> fair enough
<ibeardslee> morning
<chilts> morning
<hads> mornin
<hads> Bummer, thumper isn't here. I thought he might be interested that Update Manager has appeared in my launcher as chromium :)
<chilts> so when you click the Chromium icon, it runs Update Manager?
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> chilts: A picture is worth some words; http://hadley.rich.gen.nz/chromupdateman.png
<chilts> hads: weird
<hads> It is. I had it happen to empathy and totem last week :)
 * ajmitch blames bamfdaemon
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> thumper: morning - http://hadley.rich.gen.nz/chromupdateman.png
<thumper> morning hads and everyone
<thumper> hads: so this is where update manager is matched to chromium?
<thumper> hads: and you clicked on chromium to spread the apps?
<hads> Yah
<hads> Not sure you want me to mention that first thing in the morning but thought you might be interested
<thumper> thanks for that
<hads> It's still running if there's anything I can help with.
<thumper> so you are fully up to date precise?
<hads> Yup
<hads> Update manager auto-started this morning for a handful of things.
<thumper> so you didn't start it yourself?
<hads> Nope
<thumper> is it still there?
<hads> Yes
<thumper> gimmie a sec
<thumper> hads: can you pastebin the output from xprop on the two windows?
<hads> Sure. Let me figure out how :)
 * thumper asked Trevinho to join and help debug
<hads> update-manager http://pastebin.com/AC9pDP77
<hads> hi Trevinho
<Trevinho> hads: hi
<Trevinho> ook... this is what causes everything: _NET_WM_DESKTOP_FILE(STRING) = "/usr/share/applications/chromium-browser.desktop"
<hads> chromium http://pastebin.com/9P06stPe
<hads> Yeah I noticed that.
<Trevinho> hads: which bamf version are you runnig?
<hads> 0.2.114-0ubuntu1
<Trevinho> ok
<Trevinho> hads: thanks for your debug version... Any idea what was open into the chromium when the update manager pop-up? Which opened first (chromium or the u-manager)?
<Trevinho> s/version/data/ :P
<hads> Trevinho: I'm not sure what chromium was up to at that point sorry. Chromium was open first.
<Trevinho> ok
<thumper> hads: the devs agree something really weird went on
<thumper> :)
<thumper> hads: there is a new bamf being SRUed shortly that may help
<hads> thumper: All good, just thought it might be useful.
<thumper> hads: it is :)
<kcj> Morning.
<mwhudson> thumper: hey, if you're running out of things to worry about :)
<mwhudson> thumper: can you explain what happens to window positions when i unplug my external monitor?
<mwhudson> currently i half suspect a random number generator is involved :)
<thumper> mwhudson: heh... I'm not entirely sure about that
<thumper> but something that bugs me too
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> morning
<ajmitch> robert_ancell: welcome back :)
<robert_ancell> ajmitch, hey
<thumper> morning
<thumper> still...
<mwhudson> oh good point
<mwhudson> morning!
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-24
<hads> Missed it. Morning.
<kcj> lol
<kcj> You're rather late.
<hads> Morning
<ajmitch> morning
<mwhudson> well, that was peculiar
<mwhudson> i arrived at work to find so many wifi dialogs that the drop shadow was solid black
<mwhudson> and then on trying to reboot, got stuck at a black x screen with pointer for a couple of minutes before lightdm appeared
<ajmitch> that's a bit concerning
<lifeless> mwhudson: iwlwifi ?
<mwhudson> lifeless: yes
<mwhudson> i should say that i'm running a mainline kernel
<mwhudson> to try to chase down https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/982738
<ajmitch> iwlwifi/iwiagn seem to have a few issues
<lifeless> s/a few//
<mwhudson> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 (rev 34)
<mwhudson> 	Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi
<mwhudson> it was perfect for me until about a week before precise got released :)
<ajmitch> of course :)
 * ajmitch made the mistake of trying to resize an ntfs partition while using wifi - kernel panic 
<lifeless> ow
<mwhudson> ugh
<ajmitch> I didn't care about any of the files on the partition, but it was a pain
<lifeless> thumper: so when are you guys publishing the nzpug keynote list ?
<lifeless> lol
<thumper> morning
<thumper> lifeless: ask thomi :)
<thumper> I'm not sure
<lifeless> kk
<lifeless> :)
<thomi> huh?
<thomi> oh. We'll probably announce keynotes one at a time, rather than all at once
<thomi> and it'll start happening... soon
<thomi> where: 0 days < soon <= 30 days
<mwhudson> i see you are not using the computer person definition of soon there
<ajmitch> because he's put an upper limit on it?
<mwhudson> yes
<mwhudson>   In case you're not a computer person, I should probably point out
<mwhudson>   that "Real Soon Now" is a technical term meaning "sometime before
<mwhudson>   the heat-death of the universe, maybe".
<mwhudson>                                      -- Scott Fahlman <sef@cs.cmu.edu>
<chilts> morning
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-25
<ojwb> "morning"
<kcj> "Morning."
<mwhudson> grumble
<mwhudson> iwlwifi in the upstream kernel appears to decide it doesn't like talking to the AP after a few hours
<mwhudson> until iwlwifi in the precise kernel, which just hangs every few days
<mwhudson> *unlike
<ojwb> progress!
<ajmitch> about as much progress as having to disable 802.11n with those drivers to get them to work
 * ojwb finally discovers why preseeding the keyboard layout stopped working between lucid and natty
<ojwb> seems you need the pressed in the initrd for that
<kcj> Morning.
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-26
<chilts> afternoon
<ojwb> hi
<brendonjt> hey there all
<kcj> Hello.
<brendonjt> hows things going
<kcj> Reasonable.
<brendonjt> awe ok
<ajmitch> that was a quick visit
<kcj> Indeed.
<kcj> Morning.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-05-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
 * ajmitch thinks the office heater isn't doing nearly enough this morning
<hads> morning
<Atamira> ajmitch, you should have seen our office heater. i could have had heat stroke it was that hot
<kcj> Morning.
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> my office heater has come out from behind the clouds now
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-20
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<olly_> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<hads> morning
<snail> nice. 90 minute outage resolved with the message "checkpoint rebooted" sigh
<ojwb> they tried turning it off and on again
<G> snail: thats all you need to know, after all, turning it off and on again is standard debugging procedures
<mwhudson> a distressingly effective one
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
<olly_> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-22
<G> afternoon
<hads> morning
<chilts> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
<G> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<lifeless> gnip
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-23
<hads> So someone sent me an email saying there is a security issue with my website which emails you a termporary password. "I keep my email account open 24/7 on my cellphone, so if someone had stolen my phone they would have access to the account."
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<G> hads: then I think that guy has bigger problems, like with just about every other website he uses :P
<G> morning
<hads> Indeed, I tried to be polite about it.
<mwhudson> you should suggest he uses his phone as a 2fa device
<ojwb> morning
<ojwb> hads: boggle
<ojwb> the assumption that email is a secure way to reset a website password is problematic, but it's pretty much ubiquitous
<ojwb> the sites I really have a problem with are those which send you back your password itself
<ojwb> like mailman, which insists on doing that monthly
<hads> Yeah, these are all salted hashed so a temporary short lived plain text one is generated.
<ojwb> yeah, that's arguably current best practice
<ojwb> is this for nicegear?  presumably that would allow them to see things like his previous orders, which you presumably also emailed to him...
<hads> Yeah
<hads> Nevermind the rest of the things on the phone.
<ajmitch> or being able to reset any other account out there that doesn't use 2fa (though the 2nd factor is probably on the phone)
<ojwb> there's a bank ad currently which touts being able to send payments to your facebook friends
<ojwb> so there's now a clear monetary incentive for scammers to get you to friend them on facebook
<ojwb> some days i think I'm just getting old and cranky, other days the world seems to have lost the plot
<ojwb> like credit cards you just need to wave at the till to pay with...
<G> ojwb: the ASB one?
<chilts> morning
<ojwb> G: maybe - it has Brian Blessed in
<G> that is actually what I like about Westpac's mobile platform, they have a 'Cashtank' app, it does one thing, and one thing only, and that is show me how much money is in my main account, it can't do anything else - lose my phone no biggy on that department, my money is safe
 * ajmitch feels like such a luddite without a modern phone
<chilts> G: "NO BIGGY!    YEEE BIGGIE!!!!"
<chilts> +S
<chilts> damn
 * chilts likes Brian Blessed
<G> chilts: well they'd still be able to read my e-mail, but the main thing is that my savings are safe because there is no way to get from the cashtank app to any other banking function (unless Westpac has a pretty big hole in their API)
<chilts> yeah, sounds like a good app that Cashtank one
<chilts> I was merely commenting on the ASB adverts :)
<chilts> (the one where the farmer saves the sheep and says "no biggie"
<chilts> I'd prolly install something like that, ie. a read-only interface to my accounts
<G> oh right, I skip the ASB ads, they bug me
<chilts> heh
<chilts> they used to for me, but this series is ok
<chilts> on the other hand, I moved away from ASB 'coz they were crap
<chilts> for not as bad as ANZ
<chilts> s/for/but/
<chilts> interesting typo
<G> Westpac does some pretty silly things, they appear to be more spammy than any other bank (in terms of marketing/offers with statements/credit card bills etc)
<G> my favourite is I get e-mails from a Branch Manager, i've only ever visited his branch once
<ojwb> probably lonely
<G> yeah, I kinda wish there was a mainstream bank that just didn't suck (they are all sell-outs)
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-24
<olly_> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-05-26
<ajmitch_> morning
<hads> morning
<G> morning
<olly_> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-05-19
<chilts> I need to upgrade my laptops to Trusty
<chilts> in the past I have always just reinstalled, but am tempted to try and upgrade
<chilts> anyone any preferences either way?
<chilts> I have usually avoided it on the presumption that something would go wrong, I guess that presumption is unfounded
<mwhudson> i had no problem
<mwhudson> what are they on now?
<chilts> precise
<chilts> I go from LTS to LTS
<chilts> so I only have to do it once every two years
<mwhudson> oh
<mwhudson> well it's not really supported until 14.04.1 comes out
<mwhudson> in like 6 months or whatever
<chilts> oh right, I didn't realise
<chilts> good to know
 * olly is always a bit dubious about LTS to LTS upgrades
<chilts> in which case, I might just tar up my ~, reinstall and untar it back and see what happens :)
<olly> it's probably fine for the core packages, but stuff that's just pulled from debian and rebuilt relies on the debian maintainer supporting upgrades from much older versions than debian supports
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-05-20
<chilts> I like how 14.04 encrypts my whole disk, and then (if I want) to encrypt my home directory too :)
<chilts> though installing Awesome and not using Unity is always my first job
<mwhudson> chilts: lvm encryption and then ecryptfs?
<ibeardslee> sometimes I get a fraction annoyed with the fully encrypted disk .. because if the kernels don't get removed properly /boot gets full (only 256MB)
<ibeardslee>  /boot is outside the encrypted lvm
<mwhudson> ah right
<mwhudson> i only have two kernels installed currently it seems, seems reasonable...
<mwhudson> (i think this has gotten better recently?)
<chilts> dunno exactly what it did, it's all automatic on install :)
<chilts> it installed brilliantly fast off a USB drive
<chilts> I guess when I install RedHat 7.1 back in the day it would take an hour or so
<ibeardslee> I change the default for the LVM, separating /home from /
<chilts> *installed
<chilts> ibeardslee: I used to, but these days I can't be arsed :D
<ibeardslee> main reason I do it is for our internal builds we are working towards
<ibeardslee> a FAI build that rebuilds a workstation only hitting on / and leaving /home (and other partitions) alone
<chilts> ah yeah, good idea
<ibeardslee> also a hell of a lot easier to use 'find' and the like and only look in the current partition
<chilts> lunch!!!
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-05-21
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<olly> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-05-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> Morning
<olly> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-05-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<hads> morning
<thumper> morning
<chilts> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-05-18
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-05-19
<Guest85596> who?
<Guest85596> AAh that's me.
<Guest85596> can someone tell me how to convert the Galaxy tab3 8" tablet from Android to Ubuntu 14.XX
<ibeardslee> not if you don't hang around
<gondor33> Hi ,
<ibeardslee> Didn't know you could.
<ibeardslee> .. but the things you learn from google eh?
<gondor33> I've sent a few messages about Galaxy tab 3  8" tablet conversion from Android to Ubuntu. Being new on this message board, Ive cut myself off once or twice as a guest.
<ibeardslee> IRC is not really a message board
<gondor33> It's a similar thing
<ibeardslee> Anyway, I think google will be your friend there.  Seem to be a good number of posts about it .. or at least devices similar .. may not be your particular model.
<gondor33> anyway can someone advise me with some technical help?
<ibeardslee> maybe, what help are you asking about?
<gondor33> read my 14:13 message!
<ibeardslee> hmm my 14:17 message is my response to that
<ibeardslee> how far have you got?
<gondor33> Nowhere,yet.
<gondor33>  This appears to be of no help to me.  Thanks, anyway. Cheers
 * olly rolls eyes
<ibeardslee> heh .. I've got a problem, I haven't done anything about it, you are of no help, I'm going.
<olly> indeed
<olly> is 14.04 supposed to have a toolbar thing along the top with volume control, wifi status, a way to suspend/reboot/etc?
<olly> after a double upgrade via 12.04, I don't have one
<olly> and I have to start the unity dock by hand
<olly> overall, I'm underwhelmed by the upgrade experience - both of them failed and I had to continue by hand, which is probably why it's hosed
<ibeardslee> yes
<olly> any idea what the program is called which does that toolbar thing?
<ibeardslee> try creating a new user and log in as them to check that everything really is working as expected
<olly> oh, that's a thought
<ibeardslee> I had someone with a similar problem, although well after an upgrade.
<olly> also need to figure out how to put the window buttons back on the right side, as it seems to have overwritten that
<olly> and most of the other custom settings
<ibeardslee> removed ~/.config and reset all the unity stuff to default.
<olly> hmm, if I have to lose all the config, I might as well reinstall
<ibeardslee> I wonder if there is just an old custom tweak that is just clashing with the 14.04 settings
<chilts> ibeardslee: you tried so ++ on that (which is more than can be said for the original asker)
<chilts> so yeah, I didn't realise, perhaps I should put Ubuntu Touch onto my old Nexus 7
<chilts> seeing as the 5.x release of Android has pretty much hosed it into being unusable
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-05-20
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-05-21
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-23
<ibeardslee> brrr
<olly> morning
<hads> morning
<hads> I updated this IRC vm to xenial the other day and it wouldn't boot. Noticed that it only had 128M RAM allocated to it so I increased it to 256M and it booted.
 * olly remembers when you could boot a computer with 1K of RAM
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-24
<mwhudson> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-25
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly>  morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-26
<mwhudson> olly: huh maybe i will ask you to sign my gpg key with your magical debian one :-)
<olly> mwhudson: sure - do you work somewhere central?
<ibeardslee> morning
<mwhudson> olly: actually maybe not for now at least
<olly> Sure
<olly> morning
<mwhudson> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2016-05-29
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-05-22
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-05-23
<ibeardslee> hmm wha?
